# 2ww and have a bad cough



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi girls, i am on my two week wait and have my test this friday (4th March), i am concerned that its not worked as i have had a bad cough for 3 weeks and am not having any signs of it working, i feel no different than i normally do. I know i have to stay positive but it is my 3rd attempt at ivf. Has anyone else had simular to me and found it still worked.


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello 

Poor you with a cough last thing you need, hope you feel better soon.

I know it is a slightly different situation but just to say I had IUI on 14th and coming to end of 2ww, OTD tomorrow. I had a really horrible cold and flu symptoms all last week and no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever. Did a test yesterday and got a BFP .

Early days I know but I thought the cold would have jinxed everything and stopped conception/implantation!

Stay positive and I really hope you get a BFP on Friday, everything crossed for you  

xx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you hun, that has made me feel abit better. I have to keep the faith and hope up. 

Congratulations on your test, really pleased for you xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Im Hopeful - stay hopeful!    I had a nasty chest infection and two lots of antibiotics all the way through my 2WW and beyond and am now 7w3d pregnant with twins (still early days but I did see two lovely heartbeats at the scan on Saturday   ).

So I don't think your cough will have any affect on the outcome and I will keep everything crossed for you!        

Take care
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

GIAToo,

thank you so much, that gives me a bit of faith, i only have 4 more days to go till my pregancy test, jut which i had some form of sign it might of wrk. Anyway have to stay positive, patience will pay off. Thank you so much again for your reply.

HUGE congratulations on the twins, so so happy for you 

xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks hun.   

And BTW on both my BFPs I had absolutely no pg symptoms at all in the 2WW

      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats nice to hear, you really have given me all my faith back again, feeling positive and excited again. Looking forward to a happy positive test friday     

xxxxx


----------

